# Histamine cysts



## Deetles (Jun 13, 2015)

My older girl…now nearly 11 had three histamine cysts that burst and got infected. We did about three rounds of anti biotic, first Simplicef then Cephalexin 500mg. I also cleaned each site once a day with antiseptic and water because our two other dogs would lick these sites …the sites were on her torso and could not be banadaged (but I did put a t-shirt on her..and changed it everyday, to help cover them from the licking). I did also separate the other two dogs from her as much as possible. So, she seemed like she was feeling better but anytime I cleaned one particular site it seemed like the “scab” would come off so I decided to not treat that site topically any more. So the sites scabbed over but they are still there and it’s been over a month now. The scabs are hard and thick. They do not appear to be seeping at all but I don’t know why the scabs don’t fall off. she appears to be feeling ok….she is back to pulling me around on the leash on walks which she wasn’t doing when she had the infection but sometimes her bottom eyelids get droopy the way they were when she was sick. I’m not sure if I should take her back to the vet or not…the vet said if they didn’t heal she wasn’t sure what the next course would be….

Has anyone else had to deal with something like this? She is also on cyclosporine for her allergies and autoimmune issues….Could the thick scabs just be from the histamine itself? I’m concerned over what the vet would do next because she has a couple of site specific auto immune issues….Pannis in her eyes and the dreaded Perianal Fistulas at her butt….the vet has warned me about these issues and her potential longevity. So I’m concerned.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'd take her back to the vet just to be safe. I wonder if the prolonged healing is because she's on immunosuppressant drugs. 

Sorry no one else responded, hopefully other people see this and have some insight.


----------



## Deetles (Jun 13, 2015)

I am taking her back tomorrow, I think I'm just afraid we can't get it under control.....she's such a strong girl still...and such a trooper through all her issues...


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Do you have any pics to post?


----------

